# Network card works only after reboot....



## giokont (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a desktop pc and my connection to the internet is via a router. I cannot get my nic card to work but only after a reboot! When it first boots up, the card isn't even shown on the device manager. After a reboot, everything works great. 
Already tried another nic card but it cannot get an ip address and the connection shows a yellow exclamation mark with "no or limited connectivity!" :upset:

Heeelp!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you! ray:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like a issue with hardware resources. Doesn't sound like the card is getting initialized. This only happens on a cold boot? Once up it works is you do a restart?

You matched the cards specs to the mainboard's slot spec the card is in?


----------



## giokont (Jul 19, 2011)

This happens only on a cold boot, yes. This network card has been with the pc for the last 4 years, but the problem appeared the past few months...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Given that information I would suggest opening the case, pull the card and reseat it in the slot. Using canned air blow out all of the dust bunnies while you have it open. I would blow out the slot while you don't have the card in it.


----------



## giokont (Jul 19, 2011)

Problem is that this is embedded in them motherboard... (sorry, my fault it was not clear)...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

yep embedded interfaces are a bit hard to pull out.

Do you know how to clear cmos settings? its a jumper on the main board.
This is like reinstalling windows after its gotten cluttered and slow.

You will want to go into the bios and document the settings and then clear the cmos.
Go back in and recreate the settings. See if this doesn't address the issue.

Otherwise make sure you are backing up your data and have plans for this pcs replacement.


----------



## giokont (Jul 19, 2011)

Is it ok if I remove the mb battery for 10 minutes? will it have the same effect?

Thank you very much for your time and patience!!!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

make sure to have unplugged the pc from the power when you do so. Yes that should work fine.


----------

